# Disbudding went badly - brain damage



## CalamityFarmNH (Apr 30, 2013)

We just got our first baby kids and had them disbudded by a very reputable person in our area. She is the 4H goat group leader locally, and came highly recommended. We're not sure how it happened, but on day 2 on of the kids began acting strange and lethargic. We took her to the vet and we were given anti-inflammatory meds for her (vet saying her brain was overheated by the disbudding) and we have been using them. I would just like to hear anyone's experience with this. Did your kids recover? I know she probably won't be "right in the head" now, I just don't want her to be in pain. I'm totally brokenhearted. 

PS: I have read this type of damage can show up weeks later. This baby's sister seems fine (same procedure/time/person) right now, but i'm now terrified she will show signs later.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Here's thread I had posted a few days ago you can see the responses; http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/about-burning-too-long-145979/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Even if it is held on for the right amount of time, it can affect kids differently. Two years ago, at least half my kids acted weird after being disbudded. Some were done by a vet who has disbudded for years and some were done by another goat person who had been disbudding for years. Luckily I keep Banamine on hand and that took care of it. Ever since that happened, I give a shot of Banamine about 30 minutes prior to disbudding. I have never had a problem since.

She can recover just fine. Time will tell.


----------



## CalamityFarmNH (Apr 30, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Even if it is held on for the right amount of time, it can affect kids differently. Two years ago, at least half my kids acted weird after being disbudded. Some were done by a vet who has disbudded for years and some were done by another goat person who had been disbudding for years. Luckily I keep Banamine on hand and that took care of it. Ever since that happened, I give a shot of Banamine about 30 minutes prior to disbudding. I have never had a problem since.
> 
> She can recover just fine. Time will tell.


I will keep that in mind for the future. Thank you so much for the encouragement!


----------



## CalamityFarmNH (Apr 30, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Here's thread I had posted a few days ago you can see the responses; http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/about-burning-too-long-145979/


Thank you for this. I searched for a related thread and nothing came up. I appreciate the help!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I do not have experience with brain damage cause by disbudding, but my experience with it is. Some kids around day 2 begin feeling sick, lethargic, crying, fever. Their immune systems are very sensitive I have had the vet give draxxin to 4 kids out of 17, due to begining stages of pneumonia I take my kids to be disbudded, and she takes them down to skull.

Not to knock your vet, but is your vet familiar with goats? I don't know where in NH you are located but I can give you the number to a great vet service that comes to your farm. Maybe a second opinion is warranted? 

What does her disbudding site look like?


----------



## CalamityFarmNH (Apr 30, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> I do not have experience with brain damage cause by disbudding, but my experience with it is. Some kids around day 2 begin feeling sick, lethargic, crying, fever. Their immune systems are very sensitive I have had the vet give draxxin to 4 kids out of 17, due to begining stages of pneumonia I take my kids to be disbudded, and she takes them down to skull.
> 
> Not to knock your vet, but is your vet familiar with goats? I don't know where in NH you are located but I can give you the number to a great vet service that comes to your farm. Maybe a second opinion is warranted?
> 
> What does her disbudding site look like?


The vet they saw is knowledgeable about goats, I think she's even a goat owner. They will come out to my farm, as well. Yes, the disbudding site is right down to the skull. There are no "caps" or "hats" forming as scabs. It's funny, though, I had taken them in the morning and they saw one vet (for a different issue with the other kid) and both were normal. It wasn't until hours later that the one started acting febrile (it's a pediatric term, but describes exactly). I took her back in to the vet and this vet (the one that was originally recommended to me, same practice) told me the opposite of what her partner told me in the morning on just about every issue/question. I'm not real happy about that. I would take the info of your vet, for sure. I don't know as i'll stay with this current one. Unfortunately, after 2 vet visits and some meds (some we now are told we should NOT use) we are tapped out for money at the moment so I don't think I can get a second opinion. We're treating with the anti-inflammatory and praying. I'm just so sad about the whole thing.

BTW - We're closer to Maine than Vermont, about 20 minutes from Lake Winnipesaukee.


----------

